# What to do with bees that have swarmed in the middle of a snow storm



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi BJ

Wow, you're in uncharted territory! Do you have an empty hive or a box? You could put them in it if they can be scraped off the tbh like one would do for a normal swarm. A frame of honey or some sugar might help.

But any disturbance now, especially adding heat, could do more harm than good.

If you decide to box them, remember the inside of the cluster is hot. The bees will crawl and fly. And they will sting. Work quickly to conserve their heat, so they can get reorganized once inside the box.

Checking the weather, it looks like you only have to get them through the next couple of days. But even then, the prognosis isn't good. Sometimes the bees make a bad decision which a beekeeper just can't remedy. That's why most beekeepers have several hives.

A few years ago, I had the same kind of thing happen with my Wyoming Lang hives. Six weeks of unsettled weather, starting mid-April, doomed my hives. They swarmed. The swarms didn't stick around. And the new virgins couldn't mate. It was as disaster.

I hope your luck is better than mine.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I would consider making an improvised box or tee-pee with 2" thick foam insulation panels around the hive (assuming you can can get out to a store for supplies.) In other words, don't disturb them but create some kind of thick outer insulated shelter around, over, and below them for the duration. Perhaps set a cardboard box around them to keep them quiet while you're working, and then build the panels around that. Don't close it in to seal it to make it air-tight or anything like that - just lower the energy costs to them while they are exposed during the storm.

I would be really beside myself if this happened to one of my colonies, so I can empathize with your situation. Poor silly bees, and poor you to have the worry about them. Good luck!

Enj.


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks! I did go out and put them in an insulated box which I now have in the garage (no heat lamp). I gave them some food. I thought I would keep them in there until Tuesday or Wednesday and then hive them. Any thoughts on that plan?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it really a swarm, where they left swarm cells in the original hive? Any chance you can destroy those swarm cells and combine the hive back together?


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is a swarm. There were queen cells on the combs. I need to split the hive anyway (it's overcrowded) so I will take the 'swarm' and put it in a new hive when it warms up in a day or two. I will add some capped brood and young larvae (just in case I don't have the queen). I am new to this so any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

If it is a swarm hive it In a previous thread, I thought you said they were just bearding. Got a picture? Insulated box with frames?


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

At first I thought they were just bearding, but the cluster grew enormous (swarm size) so I thought the queen had left the hive and with the very cold weather she really couldn't fly away. That was my thesis, but I could be wrong about that. The insulated box is just my cardboard swarm catcher box that I put insulation around because of the cold.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

BJ

Now the weather is better. So, what happened to the bees? The beekeeper?


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

I hived them yesterday even tho the temps were only about 45. In a couple days it should be around 70, then I will do a split of my old colony and add them to my new hive along with some young larvae to make a new queen if needed.

I hope your spring goes better this year than a few years ago when you lost all those swarms!


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Things are looking good, BJ. And thanks.


----------

